

FlowingData tutorial: make a choropleth map using python and svg - mark_h
http://flowingdata.com/2009/11/12/how-to-make-a-us-county-thematic-map-using-free-tools/

======
didroe
A better method (IMHO) is to run it through Beautiful Soup once to strip the
fills out and then just build a stylesheet every time you want a map.

------
voidfiles
Awesome simple tutorial.

